# One just finished.



## therichinc (Mar 28, 2016)

I know I'm a slacker when it comes to. Posting. But here is a recent work that I finished. It is 1/8" Devin Thomas ladder pattern Damascus. It is full flat ground. Bird and trout style pattern. This particular one has bo-dark burl for a handle. This particular one is sold. I have three this pattern. One with stabilized camel bone handle, and another with water buck horn handle and copper liners.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2016)

Really good work therichinc. How is working with the camel bone?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 28, 2016)

Classic style Rich!!! Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow....!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2016)

Very nice Rich! Thats a nice piece of damascus too. Whats the overall length? 
Post some pics of the other two - I'd love to see those copper liners.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 28, 2016)

@Strider Camel bone isn't really too different then the other bones, just thicker then most. Not thicker then Giraffe or alligator though.
@Foot Patrol Thanks bud still need to get together next time your in town. We are building a new shop 4000sq ft shop on 69s toward Huntington. Hopeing to be in it by May 1st.
@NYWoodturner I will get pics of the others Tomorrow, and measurements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cool knife man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 28, 2016)

Very nice Rich! I need to make some small knives pretty soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 29, 2016)

All right then. I have read that it's a lot harder and loves to crack, but I might have gotten it all mixed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 29, 2016)

@Strider in my opinion all bone can crack (except alligator bone if the right piece is used). I Stabilize most of my bone just as a precaution. Some say it helps and some say it doesn't matter. Either way it cant hurt, and I haven't had any come back yet. Plus I think Stabilizing it gives it some off white color to add to the character.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2016)

Knife is a real looker! Nice wood. Love the damascus. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 29, 2016)

Very niceKnife, love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 4, 2016)

@NYWoodturner Hey bud sorry for the delay. Got back to the shop the next day and dad had sold the one with the copper liners haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2016)

therichinc said:


> @NYWoodturner Hey bud sorry for the delay. Got back to the shop the next day and dad had sold the one with the copper liners haha.


Well thats what you make them for  Congratulations


----------



## TimR (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet! Kinda makes a guy wanna nuther knife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 5, 2016)

therichinc said:


> @Foot Patrol Thanks bud still need to get together next time your in town. We are building a new shop 4000sq ft shop on 69s toward Huntington. Hopeing to be in it by May 1st.



Rich I plan to head up your way on April 15th. Will be going to a hammer-in in Hope Arkansas so will be traveling by. Hope we can get together and have lunch and chat a little.

Scott

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------

